# Ever wondered if the filth monitor U75?



## DrRingDing (Mar 7, 2013)

From Stuart Christie....



> Data Protection Act 1998 — Ye huvtae laugh!
> In September 2012 I applied to the Metropolitan Police Service (MPS), under the Data Protection Act 1998, to request any information they held on me in relation to the ‘Public Order Act’. Seven months later (despite a statutory 40-day limit on providing the information) they have sent me this file. I’ve no idea what the redacted section relates to, but it’s bemusing (although not surprising!) to find that in an allegedly pluralistic democratic society my involvement in a short film on the Spanish Civil War, a debate on the anarchist role in the Spanish Civil War, and my inclusion on an email list of the Northern Anarchist Network warrants a Metropolitan Police file under the ‘Public Order Act’ category.
> 
> Equally curious is the fact that under a separate police file category (CRO/Prosecution/Conviction) they (the MPS) retain a file on my conviction in Spain by a Francoist Court Martial (Consejo de Guerra) on charges of ‘Offences Against the State’!* No cigar for guessing how the British police would have criminalised anti-fascists involved in attempts on Nazi and fascist leaders such as Hitler, Heydrich, vom Rath, Mussolini, etc., were they ever to have appeared before a British court.
> ...


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

Of course they do.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> Of course they do.


*waves*


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

Seriously though of course they do, I had CID around my house when I was 18 because of something I wrote on Usenet about bombing County Hall. The detective sent around to have a word with me did have enough common sense to see I was taking the piss but had to follow it up because of similar threats. I never got arrested but it did shit me up and I got a right bollocking off my parents - which had a bigger effect than anything the police could have done.



littlebabyjesus said:


> *waves*


 
Urban75 is a honey trap setup by the super-grass known as editor.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> Urban75 is a honey trap setup by the super-grass known as editor.


 
Stranger things have happened.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 7, 2013)

I always had this nagging suspicion that I couldn't quite shake that detective-boy was a police snoop who'd gone native.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> Urban75 is a honey trap setup by the super-grass known as editor.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope so, they might even learn something.  Its not like Alan Keider is posting up bomb making advice is it?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> Seriously though of course they do, I had CID around my house when I was 18 because of something I wrote on Usenet about bombing County Hall. The detective sent around to have a word with me did have enough common sense to see I was taking the piss but had to follow it up because of similar threats. I never got arrested but it did shit me up and I got a right bollocking off my parents - which had a bigger effect than anything the police could have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Urban75 is a honey trap setup by the super-grass known as editor.


 
_Usenet?_

When all this was just fields.


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

Schnews was around back then.

I think.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> Schnews was around back then.
> 
> I think.


Um....http://www.schnews.org.uk/index.php


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 7, 2013)

what really astonishes you about that is just how ignorant the fuzz are about left-wing groups. The fact that they apparently feel the need to document a Marxism poster, when it's an open political event that has been going for donkey's years and regularly features a former cabinet minister...


----------



## fogbat (Mar 7, 2013)

What kind of moron can't even type in a url properly?


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Um....http://www.schnews.org.uk/index.php


 
Yes, that is schnews.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 7, 2013)

I mean surely you'd expect whatever office that is to at least match the average lefty trainspotter.


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 7, 2013)

Another American forum I post on that has a politics section and a UK dedicated thread, had posters being doorstepped by cops for making posts about considering protesting the Olympic torch relay. So yeah I aint surprised they monitor here too.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 7, 2013)

Call me cynical, but if they can find millions and millions of pounds and shed large amounts of their morals to set up long term undercover infiltration of activist etc groups I expect they can probably find 20 minutes in the morning to check the politics forum.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 7, 2013)

The security service had people who could out bore the sparatacists on marxism and left wing anorakism.
 Knew an old sparactist didnt object to the state watching them.
  Its was the fact the bloke would rip there arguements apart in the bar and obviously knew more about marxism than they did

Everyone thinks special branch is thick

Tbf if you make bomb threats and are easily identifiable you deserve a tug it might be harmless or you might be an idiot.
 Cops once caught a pratt trying to flogg a sawn off shotgun in the friday ad.


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

8115 said:


> Call me cynical, but if they can find millions and millions of pounds and shed large amounts of their morals to set up long term undercover infiltration of activist etc groups I expect they can probably find 20 minutes in the morning to check the politics forum.


 
Your post is invalid because it assumes police have morals.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


>



I like how Nick Cage seems to get his own little bit in this


----------



## junglevip (Mar 7, 2013)

The best way to test this theory is to make a bomb threat of some description.  For example there is a bomb planted at


Spoiler



Ha Ha just kidding


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

junglevip said:


> The best way to test this theory is to make a bomb threat of some description. For example there is a bomb planted at
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's in a ditch near some kids?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> It's in a ditch near some kids?


You want Lassie for that, not the feds.


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> It's in a ditch near some kids?


 
Just use trigger words.

_Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2013)

I really hope they are monitoring this thread at any rate.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


 
Expect a knock on the door anytime now


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


ha ha


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

Tenner to the first person who can summon a GCHQ human operator to register and take a closer look.

I don't want to be found dead; stuffed inside a holdall in a bathtub


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Tenner to the first person who can summon a GCHQ human operator to register and take a closer look.
> 
> I don't want to be found dead; stuffed inside a holdall in a bath


 
Don't worry, you won't be found.


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Don't worry, you won't be found.


 
Dumped at sea


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Dumped at sea


 
Nah, catses'll eat the evidence.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2013)

I think GCHQ have an entire wing dedicated to reading Urban.

Its where the naughty employees get sent to see out their careers.


----------



## coley (Mar 7, 2013)

fogbat said:


> What kind of moron can't even type in a url properly?



Me,me


----------



## coley (Mar 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _



Do you want your sandwiches and pop sent t Bedlington or Ponteland?


----------



## coley (Mar 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> Tenner to the first person who can summon a GCHQ human operator to register and take a closer look.
> 
> I don't want to be found dead; stuffed inside a holdall in a bathtub



Why not, you will be famous


----------



## newbie (Mar 8, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> It's in a ditch near some kids?




no-one else seems to have got it but I thought that was very, very good


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 8, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I think GCHQ have an entire wing dedicated to reading Urban.
> 
> Its where the good naughty employees get sent as a treat to see out their careers.


CFY


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


 

Dont forget the boltcutters


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2013)

If they're ever going to learn some standards it should really be 'whether'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland *McApline* slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


----------



## likesfish (Mar 8, 2013)

My mum once had MI5 turn up on her doorstep.
  She had done some industrial nursing for general dynamicsin hastings  not knowing they were an arms manufacturer????

Being a member of the campaign against the arms trade chirstian aid cnd etc etc etc.
   They thought she might be some sort of inflitrator.
 Were rather put out when she said " if i'd known that I wouldnt have anything to do with them.
 Apprantly the spooks know where I live  which is slightly worrying


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2013)

Can I just point out to any state intelligence personal reading this that I hope they all die of syphilis at their earliest convenience?

Unfortunately I feel my hopes in this regard will go unfulfilled. After all, in order to contract syphilis you have to get laid once in a while.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 8, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can I just point out to any state intelligence personal reading this that I hope they all die of syphilis at their earliest convenience?
> 
> Unfortunately I feel my hopes in this regard will go unfulfilled. After all, in order to contract syphilis you have to get laid once in a while.


          Spooks are supposedly very good at getting laid see what the cops playing at spooks got up to.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2013)

Whilst reading this thread someone has started knocking at my front door. The silhouette through the frosted glass bares an uncanny resemblance to my elderly neighbor who often knocks round for help with things when he knows I'm off.

They're not getting me that easily 

Keep knockin you pricks


----------



## Pingu (Mar 8, 2013)

slime has feelings too..

allegedly


----------



## likesfish (Mar 11, 2013)

Slime isnt really intelligent.
 Well the ones who accused me of attempting to spy for israel werent.
  Hint if your going to interrogate a suspected spy possibly a good Idea to take the loaded  rifle off them.
   Although  after the ND on 2nd thoughts let him keep the rifle it was possibly safer.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2013)

likesfish said:


> *My mum once had MI5 turn up on her doorstep.*
> She had done some industrial nursing for general dynamicsin hastings not knowing they were an arms manufacturer????
> 
> Being a member of the campaign against the arms trade chirstian aid cnd etc etc etc.
> ...


 
Wait a minute. . . does this mean that El Fish still lives with his dear old mum?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 11, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Wait a minute. . . does this mean that El Fish still lives with his dear old mum?


 
There's a care in the community joke in there somewhere.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Random (Mar 11, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> what really astonishes you about that is just how ignorant the fuzz are about left-wing groups. The fact that they apparently feel the need to document a Marxism poster, when it's an open political event that has been going for donkey's years and regularly features a former cabinet minister...


That's just an ordinary Met footsoldier writing up a report, though. They must have quite a few people involved in analysing info who are up to the lefty trainspotter level and/or have academic consultants to explain things to them. Albert meltzer wrote of a (special branch?) police agent who was seen as having gone a bit native, and fond of asking political suspects things like "are you a situationist or a syndicalist?"

A Swedish activist recently tweeted about meeting the Security Police officer long assigned to monitor his group, as she was heading out of a bar. "Aren't you going to give up this autonomist thing soon" she asked him drunkenly. "Isn't it something more for kids?".


----------



## likesfish (Mar 11, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Wait a minute. . . does this mean that El Fish still lives with his dear old mum?


 Unfortunatly no to add to the horror I've successfully bred be afraid be very afraid


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


 
that's one for Jim'll Draw It


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Unfortunatly no to add to the horror I've successfully bred be afraid be very afraid


 
I suppose we'll have to call your brood of folly "the Flying El Fish".


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 11, 2013)

Serotonin said:


> Another American forum I post on that has a politics section and a UK dedicated thread, had posters being doorstepped by cops for making posts about considering protesting the Olympic torch relay. So yeah I aint surprised they monitor here too.


 
I know someone who got a home visit(at his sheltered home) because he intended to protest the torch, he did go and protest too


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 13, 2013)

> Ever wondered if the filth monitor U75?


 
Sometimes they join up, start posting, proclaim a sympathy for anarchism, cause a moral outrage in the newspapers, and direct a load of new posters to the site.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 13, 2013)

Thames Valley Police basically built a case against a rave organiser based on pictures they took from the squatjuice gallery (now taken down). The bloke got an ASBO and fine iirc 

I pity the poor fucker who have to wake through the treacle to find the odd usable nugget though.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Just use trigger words.
> 
> _Barely legal teens riding Jimmy Saville horse meat burger taliban bradford martyr fertiliser bin football stadium ireland McApline slaughter glory sacrifice bag jade goody eating a pie on a bridge raining dogs on stairs _


 
And now we've got their attention:

Can one of you useless bastards catch the cunt who did my allotment shed over and weirdly only stole a lump hammer?


----------



## youngian (Mar 17, 2013)

> Ever wondered if *the filth *monitor U75?


 
Yeh and Jack Regan will be round your gaff to give you a pull sunshine


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just typing u75 into goo gle  brings up this thread.  Must be a bit popular. 

Maybe the question is how many of them post here?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> And now we've got their attention:
> 
> Can one of you useless bastards catch the cunt who did my allotment shed over and weirdly only stole a lump hammer?


He's behind you!


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


Typo innit


----------



## audiotech (Mar 18, 2013)

..and there's the filth, who set-up a fake facebook profile to appear as a "dope-smoking commie" who "advocated violent action" and is about to come here as the US political editor of the Daily Mail no less.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Anonymous1 said:


> Just typing u75 into goo gle brings up this thread. Must be a bit popular.
> 
> Maybe the question is how many of them post here?


I don't ever get past 'u' in the search bar.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

audiotech said:


> ..and there's the filth, who set-up a fake facebook profile to appear as a "dope-smoking commie" who "advocated violent action" and is about to come here as the US political editor of the Daily Mail no less.


Here as in Urban?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 18, 2013)

I've never wondered it. I assume it as default. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Reckon he was hoping for some activist punani like that fed got.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 18, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Here as in Urban?


 
He'll be looking in, probably. Anyone who claims to be a "commie" *and* "vegan" is always suspect IMO.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 18, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I don't ever get past 'u' in the search bar.


 
Ah well, your fucked then.
A surveillance van (or two) parked nearby is more likely for you.

or maybe a tout, have you got any new family members recently?
(i wouldn't worry about any newborns though, call that a hunch)


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

Anonymous1 said:


> Just typing u75 into goo gle brings up this thread. Must be a bit popular.
> 
> Maybe the question is how many of them post here?


 
I am not sure that means anything because I get this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/clan-u75.30091/

Google is strange.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Anonymous1 said:


> Ah well, your fucked then.
> A surveillance van (or two) parked nearby is more likely for you.
> 
> or maybe a tout, have you got any new family members recently?
> (i wouldn't worry about any newborns though, call that a hunch)


Depends if they are haemostaticlly challenged I guess....


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 18, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Depends if they are haemostaticlly challenged I guess....


 
If i need to use google to get the joke  then the punchline better be hilarious. 

Something to do with blood and statistics?


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> I am not sure that means anything because I get this thread:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/clan-u75.30091/
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 19, 2013)

Anonymous1 said:


> If i need to use google to get the joke  then the punchline better be hilarious.
> 
> Something to do with blood and statistics?


Depends if they're dead.


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 19, 2013)

I would have thought that if the cops did monitor this place (they probably do) it would be done with more than one member to back each up or alternatively they would just monitor it without actually joining in any discussions, a you can see what everybody's written anyway. I did see a photo on FB where one or two cops were looking at 10 screens of peoples pages but obviously not having to be their fb friends.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 19, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's one for Jim'll Draw It



Jim'll paint it.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 19, 2013)

'The Filth .'LOL


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 19, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I would have thought that if the cops did monitor this place (they probably do) it would be done with more than one member to back each up or alternatively they would just monitor it without actually joining in any discussions, a you can see what everybody's written anyway. I did see a photo on FB where one or two cops were looking at 10 screens of peoples pages but obviously not having to be their fb friends.


 
You have to be a member with at least 30 posts to see the Community Chat and Nobbin and Sobbin forums. Everyone knows that's where the terrorists hang out.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Jim'll paint it.


 
that too.


----------



## sunny jim (Mar 19, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> You have to be a member with at least 30 posts to see the Community Chat and Nobbin and Sobbin forums. Everyone knows that's where the terrorists hang out.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 20, 2013)

likesfish said:


> The security service had people who could out bore the sparatacists on marxism and left wing anorakism.
> Knew an old sparactist didnt object to the state watching them.
> Its was the fact the bloke would rip there arguements apart in the bar and obviously knew more about marxism than they did


 
Sounds like a double agent to me.

Such figures do exist, by all accounts.

How difficult could it be to turn someone like Mark Kennedy/Stone?  Sounds like he almost turned himself....


----------



## everything2go (Mar 20, 2013)

With a lot of online forums/social media the fuzz don't even have to snoop the forum/social media site does it for them!


----------



## Poo Flakes (Apr 27, 2013)

8115 said:


> Call me cynical, but if they can find millions and millions of pounds and shed large amounts of their morals to set up long term undercover infiltration of activist etc groups I expect they can probably find 20 minutes in the morning to check the politics forum.


 
It would take longer than 20 minutes.  I wonder if they have a room full of classics oxbridge types who just flag up information or it is automated.  Either way, someone would have to trawl through a lot of infromation from any single popular forum.  If we all signed off each post with randomly generated Jihadist/communist/fascist/green slogans it would be a pain in the arse to monitor.

Whenever I heard they are starting to monitor xbox live or other games channels, I do laugh.  The image of a mid-grade spooks sitting around discussing whether profiles with handles like "frag4life" or "Nubpwn4ge" constitute a public threat does sort of trivialise any genuinely important work their organisation might do.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 27, 2013)

A Lambeth DCI once told me he'd read something I posted in the Brixton forum.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> A Lambeth DCI once told me he'd read something I posted in the Brixton forum.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 27, 2013)

youngian said:


> Yeh and Jack Regan will be round your gaff to give you a pull sunshine


 
slaag


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 27, 2013)

a few years ago i had 2 unsavoury looking cunts arrive at my door out of the blue with english accents enquiring was i the poster CR . Right away im going to myself bollocks..its some sort of filth . Turned out another poster whos supposed to be a mate brought them round and was hiding round the corner pissing himself .
fucker.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 28, 2013)

Poo Flakes said:


> It would take longer than 20 minutes. I wonder if they have a room full of classics oxbridge types who just flag up information or it is automated. Either way, someone would have to trawl through a lot of infromation from any single popular forum. If we all signed off each post with randomly generated Jihadist/communist/fascist/green slogans it would be a pain in the arse to monitor.
> 
> Whenever I heard they are starting to monitor xbox live or other games channels, I do laugh. The image of a mid-grade spooks sitting around discussing whether profiles with handles like "frag4life" or "Nubpwn4ge" constitute a public threat does sort of trivialise any genuinely important work their organisation might do.


 
I always think that being a keyboard warrior/ all fur coat and no anarchist knickers at least I'm some noise or them to trawl through when checking for genuine black bloc etc.  Is that bad????


----------



## 8115 (Apr 28, 2013)

Poo Flakes said:


> It would take longer than 20 minutes. I wonder if they have a room full of classics oxbridge types who just flag up information or it is automated. Either way, someone would have to trawl through a lot of infromation from any single popular forum. If we all signed off each post with randomly generated Jihadist/communist/fascist/green slogans it would be a pain in the arse to monitor.
> 
> Whenever I heard they are starting to monitor xbox live or other games channels, I do laugh. The image of a mid-grade spooks sitting around discussing whether profiles with handles like "frag4life" or "Nubpwn4ge" constitute a public threat does sort of trivialise any genuinely important work their organisation might do.


 
Also nah It takes me 20 min to check the politics forum.  It's not a big job.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 28, 2013)

Aren't they too busy screwing harmless eco-hippies and then leaving them in the lurch?


----------



## 8115 (Apr 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Firky said:


> Urban75 is a honey trap setup by the super-grass known as editor.


 
Personally, I cannot and could never believe that someone who had that hairdo in the Seventies could ever become a snitch.


----------



## Poo Flakes (Apr 28, 2013)

8115 said:


> Also nah It takes me 20 min to check the politics forum. It's not a big job.


 
Yes, would that be twenty minutes a day? If it takes twenty minutes to check a day's worth of posts in the politics forum, that would equate to something like 16 days (to check one part of one forum every year). If it takes twenty minutes for a week's worth of posts, it would cost over 2 man days. Would make an interesting bet if you feel you could do it quicker.

My guess is it would be something in-between, they probably have folk wading through twitter full-time. That is a pretty big job.



8115 said:


> I always think that being a keyboard warrior/ all fur coat and no anarchist knickers at least I'm some noise or them to trawl through when checking for genuine black bloc etc. Is that bad????


 
If you genuinely wanted to 'inadvertendly' waste police time, just encourage everyone in urban to sign off their posts with some sort of communist slogan. To be honest, I doubt it would even need to be particularly inflammatory. Something like "No War but Class War!" or "Abolish the wage system". As long as slogans kept changing, it would be an almighty pain the arse to flag and filter posts.


----------



## Sherlock51 (May 3, 2013)

Can anyone put in a freedom of information request along the same lines as the OP?


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 3, 2013)

Yes, although you'd be better off using the Data Protection Act.

You don't have to go into much detail, just say that under the DPA you want copies of all material relating to you.

If memory serves, holding bodies can charge you a ten pound access fee for the info, so prob best to get that sorted straight away.


----------



## JHE (May 3, 2013)

Urban75 used to be monitored from the bowels of Scotland Yard by two very junior members of Special Twig, Maureen and Trevor. It was quite a sad story. Maureen fell hopelessly in love with Trevor, but Trevor, a keen train-spotter, only had eyes for diesel locomotives and spurned Maureen's advances.

Several years ago, Maureen's anguish was finally ended when the Top Brass decided to outsource the monitoring function and Maureen and Trevor were redeployed to different offices. At first the monitoring was performed on an ad hoc freelance basis by a variety of badly-paid internet addicts, who submitted weekly reports and were then offered or not offered a further week's work, depending on whether their report pleased a bored middle-aged Special Twig sergeant called Craig. I applied repeatedly for monitoring work, but was never interviewed.

Since last year, however, the monitoring has become a little less precarious. In the name of private-sector efficiency and getting value for taxpayers' money, a four-year contract worth £500,000 has been awarded to Tec Boy Associates Ltd. This is in fact a one-man band in Hammersmith, the one man being an ex-Plod who claims he used to post here. He sends Scotland Yard a weekly 'report' consisting of quotes from Urban75 and some Tec Boy annotations. The annotations are always pretty much the same. "Cunt!" "What a cunt!" "This one's a cunt!" He just cunt help it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2013)

Firky said:


> Tenner to the first person who can summon a *GCHQ human* operator to register and take a closer look.


 
Nice one fuckwit, now you've broken my oxymoron detector


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nice one fuckwit, now you've broken my oxymoron detector


 
I've watched Spooks, I know they do exist. They're all about 23 year old highly attractive females that use fake computer terminology and suffer from severe shit acting


----------



## Poo Flakes (May 4, 2013)

Firky said:


> I've watched Spooks, I know they do exist. They're all about 23 year old highly attractive females that use fake computer terminology and suffer from severe shit acting


 
Never watched Spooks, always seemed like it was written by someone who wanted to justify military spending and the increasingly perverted security apparatuses that we all "need" (you know, the ones that always seem to involve stripping a muslim guy).


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2013)

Wasn't there a six-person animal rights cell back in the 80s/90s which in the end turned out to be three plod from various constabularies, two undercover journalists and one actual activist (who they couldn't prosecute because he'd been goaded into saying/doing a lot of things by his 'minders').

Maybe all Urban members are actually OB trying to fish radical conspiracies out of each other?


----------



## kenny g (May 19, 2013)

Because a lot of this crap is now contracted out I imagine a regular U75 user could prepare some intel dossiers based on others postings and then go and whore themselves out as a "researcher".


----------



## free spirit (May 19, 2013)

Poo Flakes said:


> Never watched Spooks, always seemed like it was written by someone who wanted to justify military spending and the increasingly perverted security apparatuses that we all "need" (you know, the ones that always seem to involve stripping a muslim guy).


actually, in amongst all that it developed a long storyline against US extraordinary rendition and the US intelligence agencies trying to enforce their will on the UK agencies.

I'm pretty sure that this had a significant impact in bringing the reality of those US policies home to a lot of people who'd not really thought about it, so far from all bad IMO.


----------



## kenny g (May 24, 2013)

free spirit said:


> actually, in amongst all that it developed a long storyline against US extraordinary rendition and the US intelligence agencies trying to enforce their will on the UK agencies.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this had a significant impact in bringing the reality of those US policies home to a lot of people who'd not really thought about it, so far from all bad IMO.


 
Just yet more narrative about how it is all the yankee doodles fault the UK securat establishment is shit without any consideration of its history stretching back through the whole colonial times and up through Ireland which shows it is perfectly capable of fucking people over without being leaned on by uncle sam. Spooks is shit.

And let us not forget that every penny wasted on researching twaddle on U75 or sending ugly twats to operate "deep cover" within various alternative grouplets could have been spent on the far more difficult and dangerous job of monitoring people who are actually intent on bombing and slaughtering in the name of whichever religion or nationalist ideology.

When it came down to it , when the shit hit the can, it was a brownie leader armed with a calm voice and balls of steel who did more to prevent a massacre then any number of spooks.


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Because a lot of this crap is now contracted out I imagine a regular U75 user could prepare some intel dossiers based on others postings and then go and whore themselves out as a "researcher".


 
If ern was still here he could just sell the ones he already had


----------



## free spirit (May 24, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Just yet more narrative about how it is all the yankee doodles fault the UK securat establishment is shit without any consideration of its history stretching back through the whole colonial times and up through Ireland which shows it is perfectly capable of fucking people over without being leaned on by uncle sam. Spooks is shit.
> 
> And let us not forget that every penny wasted on researching twaddle on U75 or sending ugly twats to operate "deep cover" within various alternative grouplets could have been spent on the far more difficult and dangerous job of monitoring people who are actually intent on bombing and slaughtering in the name of whichever religion or nationalist ideology.
> 
> When it came down to it , when the shit hit the can, it was a brownie leader armed with a calm voice and balls of steel who did more to prevent a massacre then any number of spooks.


 
can't be fucking arsed tbh.


----------



## kenny g (May 24, 2013)

free spirit said:


> can't be fucking arsed tbh.


 
 Thank's for sharing that with us.


----------



## free spirit (May 24, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Thank's for sharing that with us.


 
better things to do than argue the toss over the merits or otherwise of a TV show that's not even on anymore with people who didn't watch it, no offense or owt.


----------



## Pingu (May 24, 2013)

<edit>
on second thoughts... best not


----------



## Poo Flakes (May 25, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Wasn't there a six-person animal rights cell back in the 80s/90s which in the end turned out to be three plod from various constabularies, two undercover journalists and one actual activist (who they couldn't prosecute because he'd been goaded into saying/doing a lot of things by his 'minders').
> 
> Maybe all Urban members are actually OB trying to fish radical conspiracies out of each other?


 
Reminds me of Scottish 'counterterrorism'. I can't imagine the "Scottish National Liberation Army" consisted of anything other than Adam Busby and a bunch of spooks.


----------



## Poo Flakes (May 26, 2013)

Anyone see this?   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22664468

Anyone notice Gavin Esler's comment to the effect of claiming that the majority of people think that MI5 should be offering work to Adebolajo?


----------

